# Vote for cap'n!!!



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

I entered Cap'n Morgan in the Bully Girl Magazine contest. The winners get published in the next issue of the magazine. Please go vote for my Cap'n Morgan!!!! Thanks!!!

http://bullygirlmagazine.com/contest-page/

































A couple pics for those who don't already know his awesomeness 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

Absolutely. Love this little guy

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Coyne1981 (Mar 5, 2013)

Won't let me vote unless I have facebook? WTH?


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

same here...he is so cute.


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Well that sucks. I have a fb lol so I didn't know :/ thanks for trying 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

I tied to vote from my phone but I can't find him

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

ames said:


> I tied to vote from my phone but I can't find him
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


He's 3rd row down 3rd to the right lol with his sad 7 votes lmao.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

He has 8 votes now


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Voted!!! Now your up to 9.


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Yay!! Thanks!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Thanks for the votes!!! Cap'n gets to be in BullyGirl Magazine! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

damnnnnn where you sending people, lmao (I am at work lol)

Site Blocked by Policy

URL: Bully Girl Magazine LLC BGM Photo Contest
Category: Sex
Application: bullygirlmagazine.com


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

ames said:


> damnnnnn where you sending people, lmao (I am at work lol)
> 
> Site Blocked by Policy
> 
> ...


Um I have no clue???? It's a Facebook page about a magazine. Nothing sexual whatsoever except some of the models are scantily clad.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Princesspaola21 said:


> Thanks for the votes!!! Cap'n gets to be in BullyGirl Magazine!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


He won? sweet.


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

~StangChick~ said:


> He won? sweet.


Yep he was one of the winners. I can't wait to get the issue. I've entered a few times but never won.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Yay congrats


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

YAY glad he won without my help lol sorry I was all late...


----------

